# Lynskey feedback



## CharlieRN (Jul 9, 2016)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]--> I’m considering the Lynskey GR 260 and its Pro variant and am looking for some feedback both about them and on Lynskey generally. Since they market directly, I can’t test ride the bikes beforehand, but can return it in 30 days if it turns out that made I poor choice. I’d like to get it right the first time though.


Both GR260 models use double-butted 3Al-2.5V Ti tubing; the Pro uses harder 6Al-4V tubing in the chainstays and top tube though. The geometry is the same for either. I’m guessing that the benefit of the 6-4 tubing would only be apparent off-pavement and would be slight. Am I off base with that? Frankly, I’d rather put that extra money into an upgraded wheelset.


I’m impressed by the nice touches like replaceable rear dropouts and 68mm threaded bottom bracket and have yet to read anything negative about Lynskey. There are not a lot of reviews or owner comments that I can find, so I thought I’d ask here for feedback from anyone with firsthand experience with Lynskey. I know the GR 260 is new, so would also appreciate hearing from any GR 450 owners.

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/> <wontFlipMirrorIndents/> <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/> </w:Compatibility> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="false" DefSemiHidden="false" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="371"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Normal Indent"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="footnote text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="annotation text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="header"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="footer"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index heading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="table of figures"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="envelope address"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="envelope return"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="footnote reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="annotation reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="line number"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="page number"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="endnote reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="endnote text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="table of authorities"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="macro"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toa heading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Bullet"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Number"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Bullet 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Bullet 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Bullet 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Bullet 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Number 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Number 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Number 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Number 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Closing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Signature"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text Indent"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Continue"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Continue 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Continue 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Continue 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Continue 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Message Header"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Salutation"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Date"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text First Indent"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text First Indent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Note Heading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text Indent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text Indent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Block Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Hyperlink"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="FollowedHyperlink"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Document Map"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Plain Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="E-mail Signature"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Top of Form"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Bottom of Form"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Normal (Web)"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Acronym"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Address"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Cite"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Code"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Definition"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Keyboard"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Preformatted"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Sample"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Typewriter"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Variable"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Normal Table"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="annotation subject"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="No List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Outline List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Outline List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Outline List 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Simple 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Simple 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Simple 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Classic 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Classic 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Classic 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Classic 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Colorful 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Colorful 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Colorful 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Columns 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Columns 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Columns 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Columns 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Columns 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table 3D effects 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table 3D effects 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table 3D effects 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Contemporary"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Elegant"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Professional"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Subtle 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Subtle 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Web 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Web 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Web 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Balloon Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Theme"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="41" Name="Plain Table 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="42" Name="Plain Table 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="43" Name="Plain Table 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="44" Name="Plain Table 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="45" Name="Plain Table 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="40" Name="Grid Table Light"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-para-margin-top:0in; mso-para-margin-right:0in; mso-para-margin-bottom:8.0pt; mso-para-margin-left:0in; line-height:107%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri",sans-serif; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]-->


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I would suggest taking a look at ebay. Lynskey has been dumping bikes there at some really great prices. I don't know of that applies to a newer model like this. I pickled up a R240 last year from Lynskey on ebay for <$700


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

They even have a Helix up for $699.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Weren't those mostly either really small or really large sizes? 

Even so, it's worth a look -- $700 for a Lynskey titanium frame must be close to cost. 

I have a Lynskey Litespeed (1999 Ultimate), my wife has a Lynskey R350. He makes nice bikes. I wouldn't pay a lot extra for 6/4. It's primarily used to save weight. I don't think it rides any different than 3/2.5. It is more brittle than 3/2.5 and a lot harder to work with -- hence the higher cost. Indeed -- wheels are a better investment.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I like my sportive (2010/2011). 

Lighter than steel, more comfortable than AL and less ass-splosive than carbon. This is not to say I’m not happy with my bike. I often wish that I’d spent Ti money on my CX bike and AL money on my road bike. 

Anyway, I’d always consider a second (if equal) wheelset a better investment. Maybe that’s because I ham-fist my way through rough rides and don’t always get a chance to turn a spoke-wrench between rides. 

In the end, no complaints about the company, although I bought through a shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't have much to say about 3/2 vs. 6/4 aside from hearing that the latter can be a bit harsh. Even if it's not, I'd get the 3/2 and some nice wheels. Everybody needs nice wheels.

I have had two Lynskeys since 2011: a Ridgeline (29er MTB) and a Cooper (road). The Cooper had a weird little QC issue that took a while to figure out (bead blasting media didn't get completely cleaned out and was causing headset bearing/steerer interference issues), but they were great to work with. They ended up replacing the fork, and I cleaned out the frame on my end. The salesguys also like to bargain, which is always appreciated. They threw in a ti seat post for either free or like $50 with the Ridgeline and they took a couple hundred bucks off of the Cooper. I have heard that warranty work isn't as easy/free as it is with some of the bigger brands out there, but I've never had to use it. 

Aside from that, I have no complaints. They're well made, have surprisingly pretty welds, are reasonably priced, and ride very well. I have other bikes, and have had other bikes come and go since I've had the Lynskeys, but I've not liked any as much. I've tried to replace the Cooper a couple of times (why? dunno), but nothing out there that I've tried is as good to ride. 

Those eBay prices are impossible to beat, and I've been tempted a time or two. I'd certainly buy another. Things like threaded BBs and not really having to worry about hurting the frame like you do with carbon or light aluminum are big selling points. Also... no paint. My Lynskey frames look pretty much new, and my 1-year-old Trek looks fairly beat.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

CharlieRN said:


> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]--> I’m considering the Lynskey GR 260 and its Pro variant and am looking for some feedback both about them and on Lynskey generally. Since they market directly, I can’t test ride the bikes beforehand, but can return it in 30 days if it turns out that made I poor choice. I’d like to get it right the first time though.
> 
> 
> Both GR260 models use double-butted 3Al-2.5V Ti tubing; the Pro uses harder 6Al-4V tubing in the chainstays and top tube though. The geometry is the same for either. I’m guessing that the benefit of the 6-4 tubing would only be apparent off-pavement and would be slight. Am I off base with that? Frankly, I’d rather put that extra money into an upgraded wheelset.
> ...


There are 5 R350's listed by Lynskey on ebay right now. Starting bid of $599, buy it now is $799. No fork. Worth a look. You still get the warranty


----------



## waterlogged (Aug 29, 2009)

I’ve owned two R255’s. One direct and one off eBay. Both were great but the one off eBay had to have the B.B. threads chased. Lynskey only apologized, but for the price I won’t complain.


----------



## chandne (Jan 22, 2004)

My perspective- they seem like lower-quality and rely on high volume and high-pressure sales. I have seen a lot of 50%-60% off but would not buy one. In the MTB world, they really tried to make inroads starting~10 years ago and did okay for 2-4 years. I heard of several cracking at weld and of alignment issues. Plus...flexy. I called them a couple of time to chat about a frame but was totally put off by the sales pressure and the negative reviews soon after. I am looking for a Ti bike but even at half the price, I would not consider a Lynskey. I'm sure others have positive perspectives.


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

^ There was a particular salesman that used to work there that gave the process a used car dealer vibe. It was a bit unsettling. He's no longer there. That said, I haven't bought anything from them in years, so I can't really comment.

I've not found either of mine to be excessively flexy, but I am also not a huge person. Same applies to the cracking frames. I have read about a couple broken frames online (all from several years ago), but hey, every frame can and will crack. It's how the manufacturer deals with it that matters. 

When it comes to quality, no, these don't have welds that are quite as pretty as an Eriksen or Moots. Then again, these frames usually cost 25% or less than one of those. You have to have realistic expectations. Even with the ever-so-slightly less nice stack of dimes or whatever, I'd still buy a Lynskey (again) over one of the more expensive alternatives. There's just not that much tangible, actual difference between any of them. They're all very good.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Pisgah2000 said:


> I don't have much to say about 3/2 vs. 6/4 aside from hearing that the latter can be a bit harsh.


Hearing? Is that like "hearing" that Al frames are super stiff and steel is laterally stiff and vertically compliant?

The advantage of 6/4 is saving weight. If a 6/4 bike is stiffer, it is because the tubes are bigger, differently shaped, have thicker walls, has steeper frame angles, etc. It's not because of the material.


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

Kerry Irons said:


> Hearing? Is that like "hearing" that Al frames are super stiff and steel is laterally stiff and vertically compliant?


Yes, obviously. When buying my Cooper, Lynskey mentioned that their 6/4 frames are stiffer and less comfortable than their 3/2 frames. I'm sure that is for a variety of reasons. It may not apply to their current offerings.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a 2017 Urbano I built up and totally enjoy riding it. I had zero quality issues on my bike and other than taking a while to get it I have no complaints. If I were in the market for another Ti bike and specifically a Ti gravel bike I'd be all over a GR260. Prices seem very fair and I've never seen any GR series frameset being sold by them on Ebay.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> Hearing? Is that like "hearing" that Al frames are super stiff and steel is laterally stiff and vertically compliant?
> 
> The advantage of 6/4 is saving weight. If a 6/4 bike is stiffer, it is because the tubes are bigger, differently shaped, have thicker walls, has steeper frame angles, etc. It's not because of the material.


I'm going to disagree with you, to a point. Drawn titanium tubing rides and feels different than cold worked tubing. Virtually all 6/4 titanium bikes start out as ti sheet that is then cold worked into shape. When either 3/2.5 or 6/4 is extensively worked some of the natural "woodiness" of drawn ti tubing changes to a more steel like feel.

Having ridden multiple examples of all drawn vs. cold worked titanium road bikes, I agree with this assessment.

Spectrum Cycles | Materials

So while I agree it isn't purely a question of alloy, since both alloys will feel similar if worked similarly, it wouldn't be ridiculous to say that ti bikes made of round drawn 3/2.5 is going to feel different than most any 6/4 bike.

This point also goes to how the tubing is butted. If you want to preserve the drawn qualities, the butting has to be done by removing material rather than swaging.


The other issue with comparing the alloys is that the point of using 6/4 is that you can use thinner tube walls, and larger diameters to achieve stiffness, and a large thin tube is going to feel different than a smaller thick walled tube.


----------



## CharlieRN (Jul 9, 2016)

PMC said:


> I have a 2017 Urbano I built up and totally enjoy riding it. I had zero quality issues on my bike and other than taking a while to get it I have no complaints. If I were in the market for another Ti bike and specifically a Ti gravel bike I'd be all over a GR260. Prices seem very fair and I've never seen any GR series frameset being sold by them on Ebay.


Though I really want the GR260, the e-Bay price for an Urbansky frame was irresistible and I put a bid at the minimum listing of $599. It won, so I'll be building up what Lynskey describes as:
". . . the ultimate all around bike we hand make. It is perfect for anything from short touring, gravel grinding, or riding around town and daily commutes."

Thanks to all for the Lynskey feedback.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Kontact said:


> I'm going to disagree with you, to a point. Drawn titanium tubing rides and feels different than cold worked tubing. Virtually all 6/4 titanium bikes start out as ti sheet that is then cold worked into shape. When either 3/2.5 or 6/4 is extensively worked some of the natural "woodiness" of drawn ti tubing changes to a more steel like feel.
> 
> Having ridden multiple examples of all drawn vs. cold worked titanium road bikes, I agree with this assessment.
> 
> ...


A properly designed bike takes into account the properties of the materials used to achieve the design goals. The post stated that 6/4 bikes were stiffer than 3/2 bikes. This is only true if they are designed to be stiffer. While it is true that 6/4 tubes are formed by rolled sheet rather than extrusion, this does not somehow automatically make 6/4 bikes stiffer than 3/2 bikes. And your last paragraph is in 100% agreement with what I said.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> A properly designed bike takes into account the properties of the materials used to achieve the design goals. The post stated that 6/4 bikes were stiffer than 3/2 bikes. This is only true if they are designed to be stiffer. While it is true that 6/4 tubes are formed by rolled sheet rather than extrusion, this does not somehow automatically make 6/4 bikes stiffer than 3/2 bikes. And your last paragraph is in 100% agreement with what I said.


Which is why my first paragraph says "to a point". 6/4 bikes are generally stiffer than 3/2.5 because that's part of the reason to use the material - to create lighter elements by using oversized thinner walled tubing than what you can do with 3/2.5. Which isn't much different than a comparison of steel and aluminum. Today, aluminum tubing is chosen for its low weight and high stiffness, but aluminum bikes used to have narrow tubes and be flexible. No one does the latter anymore, and aluminum bikes are now considered to be stiff bikes because that's the way you utilize the material.

I'm just saying that it is reasonable to expect that a knowledgeable builder used 6/4 because they are trying to make a lighter, stiffer frame than they could with 3/2.5. Whether they succeed is up to reviewers.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I didn't see your thread before you indicated you had made the purchase. I bought an R240 last year from Lynskey on ebay and added a fork and headset with the purchase. Great service.....they even set the crown race on the fork for me even though I told the sale rep I could do all that myself. It has become my favorite bike to ride as my Fondriest carbon and Strong custom steel bikes are hanging in the garage needing some seat time.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Kontact said:


> I'm just saying that it is reasonable to expect that a knowledgeable builder used 6/4 because they are trying to make a lighter, stiffer frame than they could with 3/2.5. Whether they succeed is up to reviewers.


Remember the Litespeed Ghisallo? The sole goal was light weight. It was 6/4 and fairly flexy. I don't find your expectation reasonable. Builders can use 6/4 to save weight at equal stiffness, or stiffer at equal weight. At the risk of repeating myself yet again, it's about the design goal, not the material.

There are way too many "knowns" in the bike business that are in fact simply wrong and I consider it a public service to the readers of this board to point them out when they are stated. That 6/4 frames are stiffer is one of those simply false "knowns."


----------



## CharlieRN (Jul 9, 2016)

cdhbrad said:


> I didn't see your thread before you indicated you had made the purchase. I bought an R240 last year from Lynskey on ebay and added a fork and headset with the purchase. Great service.....they even set the crown race on the fork for me even though I told the sale rep I could do all that myself. It has become my favorite bike to ride as my Fondriest carbon and Strong custom steel bikes are hanging in the garage needing some seat time.


Thanks for this. Based on your remarks, I did the same thing and added an Endurance fork and CC headset. Lynskey will seat the bearing races and ship me the complete frameset, charging only for the added parts. Looking forward to this one!


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

fwiw, I bought a cooper cx on Ebay, direct from Lynskey for a very good price. All seemed good until I started to build it up for cx season. Couldn't get the bottom bracket screwed in (BSA) on either side. Regreased the threads, double checked the BB on another bike - it screwed in fine. Didn't want to force it. Brought it to my LBS, mechanic spent some time on it. He had no success. Head mechanic came along, confirmed that the BB threads needed to be chased. Then they had to find the chasing tool that they use once a year, sharpen it and wait for their most experienced mechanic to become available to do the chasing. In the end they only charged me $20 but it cost me 3-4 hours of my time and at least an hour's worth of LBS mechanic time, plus a beer and pizza while I waited. Weird. Never seen a badly chased BB before. Odd that it passed QC at Lynskey, but for the price I paid I wasn't complaining. Another thing to note is that a fork with a molded crown race steerer won't fit properly - had to fabricate a conical spacer for the head tube so that the fork crown wouldn't impinge.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

carlosflanders said:


> fwiw, I bought a cooper cx on Ebay, direct from Lynskey for a very good price. All seemed good until I started to build it up for cx season. Couldn't get the bottom bracket screwed in (BSA) on either side. Regreased the threads, double checked the BB on another bike - it screwed in fine. Didn't want to force it. Brought it to my LBS, mechanic spent some time on it. He had no success. Head mechanic came along, confirmed that the BB threads needed to be chased. Then they had to find the chasing tool that they use once a year, sharpen it and wait for their most experienced mechanic to become available to do the chasing. In the end they only charged me $20 but it cost me 3-4 hours of my time and at least an hour's worth of LBS mechanic time, plus a beer and pizza while I waited. Weird. Never seen a badly chased BB before. Odd that it passed QC at Lynskey, but for the price I paid I wasn't complaining. Another thing to note is that a fork with a molded crown race steerer won't fit properly - had to fabricate a conical spacer for the head tube so that the fork crown wouldn't impinge.


I think your LBS really came through by doing this for only $20 especially on a frame you bought online. Its disappointing that the QC was not good on your frame


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

It's one of the oldest and largest in the state. Not many shops are experienced in chasing BBs these days and many don't even have the tools. I call in there about once a month and say hello. At Christmas I'll try to drop by with a few beers and cakes. I've bought a bike there before and regularly order parts.

I think they do chasing so seldom that they never updated the price (they have a fixed list for a lot of repairs).

I should add: the younger mechanic asked me where I got the frame and jotted down the name of the ebay Lynskey shop for perusal himself.


----------



## djb321 (Nov 23, 2011)

Look on the bright side, at least you got your frameset. I ordered an R470 disc direct from Lynskey over 2 months ago - still waiting.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

djb321 said:


> Look on the bright side, at least you got your frameset. I ordered an R470 disc direct from Lynskey over 2 months ago - still waiting.


Lynskey has an Ebay account through which they sell. I think going thru Ebay is best since you know the frame is available to ship or money back no hassles.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

carlosflanders said:


> It's one of the oldest and largest in the state. Not many shops are experienced in chasing BBs these days and many don't even have the tools. I call in there about once a month and say hello. At Christmas I'll try to drop by with a few beers and cakes. I've bought a bike there before and regularly order parts.
> 
> I think they do chasing so seldom that they never updated the price (they have a fixed list for a lot of repairs).
> 
> I should add: the younger mechanic asked me where I got the frame and jotted down the name of the ebay Lynskey shop for perusal himself.


that $20 price must be from 1990s. By mid-2000s steel/ti bikes were becoming dinosaurs as everyone was firmly on the "stiffer is better" carbon fiber movement. It's a pleasant surprise to see steel/ti coming back, which I think is due to cx/gravel/adventure scenes.


----------



## djb321 (Nov 23, 2011)

With hindsight I probably should have done that, but at the time it never occurred to me that I'd have these kind of problems buying from a reasonably major manufacturer. Still, you live and learn.


----------

